# The Ninja Shot(Kung Fu Golf Shot!)



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2013)

Shoot Golf like a Master.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2013)

I can DO stuff like that!!!! On the GOLF COURSE....Hell if I know that I would have taken up golf YEARS ago


----------



## Takai (Sep 10, 2013)

I have always found golf boring. This will certainly liven things up....if anyone ever gets me back on a course.


----------

